# where to get automatic nipple water drippers



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

where do you buy your automatic nipple drinker things for rodent racks from...found them on eBay but delivery is like 2 weeks and I need them asap

anyone got any for sale?

jake


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Rodent Automatic Watering Systems


----------

